# RC2's PL line for 2005



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

See what you can find in the catalogs posted here:

http://www.rc2corp.com/company/about_catalogs.asphttp://music.channel.aol.com/artists/newartists.adp


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nothing we did not know about. No mention about the refit.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Boy, lots of stuff with 4 wheels. Hmm.... not good.


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

I didn't have time to go through everything, but it looked to me as if they were not including PL in that catalog. Looks like they are still treating it separately right now. They still have links to the PL site, which still lists the refit as coming soon.

I swear, sometimes we seem like crazy folks peering into a crystal ball or sifting through tea leaves, looking for ominous portents of doom.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Scott Hasty (Jul 10, 2003)

It was there, and NO refit was pictured.

http://www.rc2corp.com/company/collectable/hobby_19.pdf

Scottie


----------



## BEBruns (Apr 30, 2003)

Notice the third picture in the second row. They have a picture of the TOS Enterprise, but they label it the 1701-A. Apparently the lack of quality control extends beyond the PL website.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

I haven't been one of the PL bashers, figuring you catch more flys with sugar than vinegar (or however that goes). But I'll have to admit, they really couldn't look worse if they tried.

Of course the truth behind all this is that PL probably gets one junior person part time to work on all their marketing collateral, so it's not surprising that the websites and ads are horked. Though it does make me wonder, if they're going to do so badly marketing the sci-fi kits, why did they buy PL? Just for the car kit rights?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Actually in the list to the right, there is an Enterprise listed that probably is the refit.

PM420404 NCC 1701-A (pack 4)

The NX-01 is listed as a "pack 4". due to the size of its box. The refit is probably packed the same way.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow... for the NX-01, the D7, and the 1701-A, they used pics of the Johnny Lightning stuff! Sad... and the 1701-A isn't even the right ship! :lol:

Dan


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

At least it's listed....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Otto69 said:


> Though it does make me wonder, if they're going to do so badly marketing the sci-fi kits, why did they buy PL? Just for the car kit rights?


 They didn't buy PL, they bought Playing Mantis in order to get the Johnny Lighting die cast company. Polar Lights just happened to be part of the deal. I assumed it's the aspect of the deal they care least about, and it looks like I was right.

And every time I open one of those PDF pages it crashes my Netscape. These guys are really pissing me off!


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Can we say "horked" here?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

"compelling passionate parenting and play for all ages"
Is there a vomit and cursing filter on here?


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

There's no question the PL Golden Age is over, but that was Tom Lowe's decision and the big company owes us nothin'. Might as well continue to carry a grudge against Nabisco for dropping Aurora when the original company appeared to have already begun to be squandering market share and "kidding up" its line with smaller, more toyish kits and bad marketing decisions as the '60s faded away.

The line and name are still assets no matter what RC2's motivations to buy the company. It's doubtful they'll just be tossed on the scrap heap forever. Meanwhile, look at what's happening as RC2 re-releases the AMT Star Wars kits. The aftermarket industry stirs and re-awakens and I, for one, am breaking out the checkbook to get those Millenium Falcon accurizing sets. There's still plenty to build. More than I'll ever do in a lifetime.

Love 'em, hate 'em, build 'em.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

I'll be happy to see both the Naboo Fighter and the Faboo fighter appear on the shelves. 

I'm also excited about the ATST structor .


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Mike Warshaw said:


> There's no question the PL Golden Age is over, but that was Tom Lowe's decision and the big company owes us nothin'.
> .....
> Love 'em, hate 'em, build 'em.



INCOMPETANCE! I hates it!.... be it government and corperate it's the same disreguard for accountablity. Both operating from the same rule book that woun't apply.

DLM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Might as well continue to carry a grudge against Nabisco for dropping Aurora ...


...haven't eaten a 'Nilla wafer since...


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Mike Warshaw said:


> Might as well continue to carry a grudge against Nabisco for dropping Aurora


I have this image of modelers picketing outside Nabisco HQ, chanting things like "O! R-E-_NO!_"

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

sbaxter at home said:


> I have this image of modelers picketing outside Nabisco HQ, chanting things like "O! R-E-_NO!_"
> 
> Qapla'
> 
> SSB


 I'm hearing that in David Spade's voice. :freak:


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

John P said:


> I'm hearing that in David Spade's voice. :freak:


Ha! You too? 

"Marco!" "Po-no!"


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

*"NUNKA!"*


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't forget who gave us the 1/350 scale Refit Enterprise. If they produce nothing but crap for the next decade, they still deserve a huge OH THANK GOD!!! Give them our pity and sympathy, not our ire. There's probably a handful of core employees in Polar Lights that just shuffle around the office with a dejected look on their faces, day in and day out, having done their best to make a great company. We're not helping them feel any better.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I thought they were all let go? PL in memory only, right? It's not like there's still a company, with an address and letterhead is there? It's pretty much "speak to the RC2 hand" from now on.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Might be PL the old company is gone , But PL is the sponsor again!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Hey guy's came across this while checking out the ERTL listing from RC2 it's from DieCastExpress.com the choice if vehicle is somewhat appropriate.
here is the link for more info. and a pic.

http://www.diecastexpress.com/shopping/prod_detail/main.asp?uid=B513E1BF-77F4-4E44-9A93-34049435F51C-24329127&productID=102403&maincatID=10462

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

There is supposed to be a 1/350th K'Tinga in the works. At least that's what I heard. Keeping my fingers crossed.

James


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

James, when did you hear that? I did way before the sale to RC2 and I thought we were lucky that the refit got in under the wire and was in the tooling stage when the sale went through, so it didn't make sense for the company to put a hold on the project while they figured things out. But if the K'tinga was held up....oops. So my question is: Did you hear about it before the sale or recently? If recently, great! If a while ago, hmmm.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wold unsubstantiated rumor I heard is that the K'Tinga is either cancelled or on hold until they see how the refit sells. Most likely cancelled, with the way things have gone.


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

John P said:


> Wold unsubstantiated rumor I heard is that the K'Tinga is either cancelled or on hold until they see how the refit sells. Most likely cancelled, with the way things have gone.


Not For Nuthin' John, But I still Won't stop Sweatin' Bullets UNTIL I see that Refit ACTUALLY SHIPPING to us Forget about any Future ST Ships Til we SEE THIS REFIT! That's just my Opinion. I hope IF something goes wrong with the release of the Refit then AT LEAST Mr. Sasser would Be able to sell it as a Resin GK I PRAY NOT But it's really lookin' Strange. I personally have NEVER seen a Kit announced SO FREAKIN' Long before the Actual Kit hit's the Shelves! but What do I know? I'm just a Consumer/Builder I'm sure someone can show me DOZENS of instances of this happening before.But Just Weird is all.

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

Now, I freely admit that I am an optimist and sometimes my optimism proves unwarranted, but I swear Tinkerbell would be in her tiny little grave if it had been up to you guys!  When they got to the part where you are supposed to clap to save her, you would have responded, "What's the use?"

Sometimes I feel I am surrounded by Eeyores.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

A standing O wouldn't help! Has anyone from RC2 even had a dialog with this BB since the acquisition of PL?


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I wonder how long it will be, before 1/350 scale refit kits are on Ebay for $600...


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Wasn't there one?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'd clap if I thought it would help!

And I do believe in fairies. I'm having dinner with the Scarlet Street staff soon.


----------

